

Show HN:Limit CPU, IO, Network in Java - haosdent
https://github.com/haosdent/jcgroup
jcgroup is a cgroup wrapper on JVM. You could use this library to limit the CPU shares, Disk I&#x2F;O speed, Network bandwidth and etc of a thread.
======
haosdent
Introduction page:
[http://haosdent.github.io/jcgroup](http://haosdent.github.io/jcgroup)

